# ugly fish?



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

ok i just recently heard about a type of fish called an ugly fish? what is it, what does it look like, and where can u find or catch them, and what do they eat?:takephoto


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *fisherboy20 (9/5/2009)*ok i just recently heard about a type of fish called an ugly fish? what is it, what does it look like, and where can u find or catch them, and what do they eat?:takephoto


itsa ugly fish,found in ugly looking water.and eats ugly baits.........

kidding......heres one UGLY fish


----------



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

so where and how do u catch them


----------



## finz50 (Apr 6, 2009)

Caught one before a few years back....I was stationed in Va and cought it flounder fishing in the Chesapeake Bay.....freaked me out...


----------



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

ok well im tryin to learn how to catch em cuz im enterin the pirates of lost treasure tounament in a few weeks and theres an ugly fish division and i had never heard of one. the prize for that division is an ugly stik rod so i figured id give it a shot to try for it. im only 15 but i love to fish so i just have fun catchin fish. 

a bad day of fishin for me is better than a good day at school :letsdrink


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

IT REALLY IS ANY FISH THAT THE PIRATE WENCHES THINK IS UGLY BUT THE TOAD FISH IS USUALLY CAUGHT AROUND ROCKS AND THAT IS ONE UGLY FISH AND WOULD PROBABLY WIN IT!:clap ALOT OF PEOPLE CAUGHT THEM WITH SHRIMP LAST YEAR!


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I see a lot of them around the parking lot at the base of Bob Sikes bridge, Gulf Breeze side. They seem to hang out around the wall there. I have caught a few in my cast net throwing for pinfish. Good luck with the tournament.


----------



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

so its not really an ugly fish u have to catch its the person who catches one really really ugly fish right?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

that fish is a sea robin.we use to catch them all the time in virginia.the toad fish is different and really ugly.it has big teeth and looks like a cross between a tadpole and a oyster.its nicknamed the oyster toad.the fish up above is a sea robbin and they are actually kinda pretty.here is a nasty ass oyster toad












here is the sea robin.there both trash fish


----------



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

oh ok got it now. thanks for all the help. so where should i go for my best bet to catch the oyster toads


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

we would catch them on oyster beds or real muddy bottom.find the warmest water in the bay and you will find them


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

we would catch them on oyster beds or real muddy bottom.find the warmest water in the bay and you will find them


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

Sea robins and toad fish. I just call them mother in law fish.


----------



## TAC2 (Jun 22, 2009)

We call them dog fish in the Carolina's,nasty as hell. Dont ever put your finga in its mouth,it will take it off.


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Jaypea (Apr 25, 2009)

I have had the good fortune of catching several Oyster Toad fish off the rocks on the west side of the EPA station west of the Bob Sykes Bridge.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, we catch them bottom fishing for Grouper when the tide goes slack. Lots of folks call the "Mother-in-Laws" here. Definitely an Oyster Toad Fish. Mighty strong jaws on those puppies.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

lives up to its name


----------



## CaptainRambo (Jun 22, 2009)

similar to the fishs posted above but Different










Crazy thing is caught him at about 250 ft of water 

"Sorry pictures are not all that great"

First time fish for me brought him up to the Scales during the Alabama Deep Sea Fishing Rodeo and they told me they were very common but the guy still couldnt remember what they were called 

Is this a common fish?? What is it?


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i have been told by some of mybuddies that you should not put a toad fish in your livewell with other baits. because theysecreat (sp?) some sort of film that will kill your other baits. is this true or are my buddies pulling my leg?


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I catch them all the time using a jig head and grub while fishing for flounder. They stay around dock pilings.


----------



## marsea (Sep 9, 2009)

That's a gulf toadfish in the box with the red snapper.

They do secrete a slime that will kill your baitfish.

Funny thing though, they are very good eating!


----------



## marsea (Sep 9, 2009)

Please be careful if you catch any more like this. This one looks like a scorpionfish and if it is the dorsal spines are venomous.


----------



## marsea (Sep 9, 2009)

Oops! I meant the fish in the 1st photo.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

A toadfish and a sea robin are two different fish. The toadfish is a fat meaty fish wereas a sea robin is a thin, very boney and spiney fish. I have caught several toadfish while fishing but all of the sea robins I have caught havebeen in a shrimp net.


----------

